
How to break down a door (without hurting yourself) - bookofjoe
https://lifehacker.com/5853774/break-down-a-door-without-hurting-yourself
======
Nomentatus
This is only valid for more modern, hollow doors. If you have ever had to kick
down a door more than a century old in an emergency (as I have, to get to an
epileptic having a seizure in the bath, who died in similar circumstances a
couple years later), those doors were thinner at the core but solid; you have
to hit them more toward the center and very violently to flex them so far they
yield. They don't just break into convenient parts. Our ancestors made things
to last.

